# Quick stick



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

So I'm getting my Toro Power Max 1028 ready for the season. Switched to Allen roller skate shoes. Had one wrong sheer bolt put the correct one in. Was using the quick stick to move the chute back and forth that worked fine. But realized that I could not get the flapper to stay in one place. Without playing with it. I can't think of what it's called other than the flapper to raise or lower the output of the blower. It doesn't want to stay locked in place when I let go of the button. Not sure how to fix it. Can anybody give me some ideas. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Sounds Like A Cable Adjustment If You Ask Me. TORO Does Not Use Those BLOODY SHEER PINS!!!!!! By The Way.*


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Take the cover off where the turret turns. You'll be able to see how it works. Silicone spray is what I use to lube it up. If that does work go to the handle, again lube it under the ball and blue button.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

dcinma said:


> Take the cover off where the turret turns. You'll be able to see how it works. Silicone spray is what I use to lube it up. If that does work go to the handle, again lube it under the ball and blue button.


Thanks I will look tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Sounds Like A Cable Adjustment If You Ask Me. TORO Does Not Use Those BLOODY SHEER PINS!!!!!! By The Way.*


No sheer pins. Sheer bolts. Odd, but they work. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

